# Weekend Plans (?)



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings all!

Just wondering if anybody is fishing this weekend....

Looks like this weekend may shape up half decent. Going to try and head out Saturday on a party boat. There's a new 100 foot boat (Atlantic Star) bottom fishing out of Wildwood Crest, and I think I may give it a try. A limit of sea bass and a pool blackfish sound good about now. Hell, if I can muster up the energy Sunday, I may hit the T-Jetty (Atlantic City) and toss out a salt clam or live eel and try for a big striper. Winter is gonna come soon enough....

Let's hear those plans, and let's see some reports!!


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Jake,

Doesn't look like I'll get any fishing in this weekend. This evening is a possibility if I can get out of work early, but I'm not holding my breath!

I'm going to try to bow hunt Saturday morning and then I've got family stuff to do for most of the weekend. Sunday night near/under the Verrazano is possible as well.

I'm very interested to hear about the new boat in WW Crest.

There is an Atlantic Star out of Atlantic Highlands, but that's a 73 ft boat, any connection? (I've seen this boat several times but never fished on it).

Will it be a permanent resident? Is it docked where the other party boats are (Starlight & Royal Flush)?


Anyway, good luck this weekend, tight lines!
DH


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Hi Jake,we made it out to the T-Jetty yesterday but nothin was shakin. I did talk to a fella who fished the jetty Sat. night about 9 P.M. caught two short stripers and loss a big one in the rocks.
If we don't get over weighed from the turkey we'll try again this weekend, but I'm betting on the turkey.


----------

